# Fuse Box



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Can someone with an '09 Brute 750 be so kind as to take a pic of the inside of the lid for their fuse box for me please? Mine is labeled wrong... found this out the other day so I need to know what fuses are for what. I looked at the wiring diagram in the service manual but it doesn't tell you where each is located. Mine says:
Main - 25A
Signal - 10A
Head - 10A
Ignition - 10A
but the diagram has them labeled differently.

Thanks!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd gladly help if I had an 09 bro.... your box is labeled completely different from my 08 though


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea it's labeled different and completely wrong! LOL. Where it says the main is... is not the main at all so I have no idea what the rest of them are for.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i got a 08 but looked up the wiring diagram . it looks like mine.......maybe someone will chime in with a pic..cause i dont know if this is right..from left of atv(standing beside it looking at box) from the 2 sideways ones 
1- spare 2 - spare 

3- main 4-acc fuse

5- brake control 6- fuel pump
hope this makes some sense..like i said it may not be right


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Good deal Blue. I appreciate it. I looked at the wiring diagram in the service manual but couldn't tell where each of 'em were placed at. I would assume that it would be the same on the 08 as on an 09 but you never can tell. LOL


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

all should be 10 amp fuses except the main that is a 30 amp


----------

